# IP-Kamera in ein WAGO Control-Panel mit Target-Visualisierung einbinden



## wolfi-sps (29 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will eine IP-Kamera in ein Wago-Panel mit ActiveX-Element in die Visualisierung einbinden (Türsprechanlage).
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit.
Habe es mal probiert - Online auf dem Laptop ist das Kamerabild zu sehen.
Auf dem Panel habe nur ein weißes Bild.
Config:
Steuerelementtyp: 
ActiveX-Element
Mikrosoft Web Browser

Methodenaufrufe:
Variable für URL: 'IP-Adresse von der Kamera'
Aufrufbedingung: KameraEin als Bool
Flag: Aufruf nur bei steigender Flanke

Hab ich da was entscheidendes vergessen? Oder geht das überhaupt?
Kamera: AXIS

Danke


----------



## lord2k3 (29 September 2014)

Auf dem panel läuft ein Java applet, wenn du es nur auf dem laptop (codesys??) siehst werden active x Steuerelemente wahrscheinlich nicht von der webvisu (panel) unterstützt.

Gruß
lord2k3


----------



## alexander1 (22 März 2016)

Hallo, ich stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
Das Bild auf dem Laptop wird mir ebenfalls angezeigt. Wenn ich die WebVisu über den Internet Explorer aufrufe sehe nur ein weißes Bild.
Hast du damals eine Lösung zu dem Problem gefunden? 
Danke und Gruß!


----------



## wolfi-sps (22 März 2016)

Hallo alexander1,

habe die Suche abgebrochen - weis auch nicht an was es liegt :-(

Wolfgang


----------

